

Consciousness as a State of Matter [pdf] - baken
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1401.1219v2.pdf

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=consciousness+as+a+state+of+matter...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=consciousness+as+a+state+of+matter#!/story/forever/0/consciousness%20as%20a%20state%20of%20matter)

